# How Many attend your school



## ZenYuchia (Oct 25, 2002)

The Dojo I belong to has approx 400-600 students. and is located near Detroit.

-Dave


----------



## Seig (Oct 25, 2002)

Sadly, not nearly enough.....I've only been open about 15 months though.....


----------



## GouRonin (Oct 25, 2002)

> _Originally posted by ZenYuchia _
> *The Dojo I belong to has approx 400-600 students. and is located near Detroit.*



Wow. That is a serious amount of students. How does one run a school that big? I belonged to a school once that had 300 to 400 students and it was tough getting instruction there.


----------



## Master of Blades (Oct 25, 2002)

Only bout 30 people but we have only been our own class for about 3 weeks. We used to be joined with the TKD class on a differant day and our Hapkido teacher would do TKD with the TKD class while we did Kali with our other teacher in a side room. For our Kali class then we used to get about 12 people. Now we usually get the same amount for Kali while the Hapkido side of our class gets about 20 or 30 each week. No one wants to play with knifes nowdays!


----------



## GouRonin (Oct 25, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Master of Blades _
> *No one wants to play with knifes nowdays! *



I can't blame them. No one can play with just one. I prefer to be playing with kni*ves* when I have more than one.


----------



## Danny (Oct 26, 2002)

Think we just broke 500.


----------



## TkdWarrior (Oct 26, 2002)

counting all those branches n sub branches across the city then it can go around 700 
otherwise the class in which my teacher teaches hav only 7 students...
-TkdWarrior-


----------



## Rich Parsons (Oct 26, 2002)

Hmmm Well,


In our school we have five black belts and two colored belts and three white belts that are currently active.

So, ten members is our number.


----------



## tshadowchaser (Oct 26, 2002)

AT this time I think the active membrship of my school is down to about 12-15 members. Some of them only show up  once a week.


----------



## Danny (Oct 26, 2002)

> _Originally posted by TkdWarrior _
> 
> *counting all those branches n sub branches across the city then it can go around 700
> otherwise the class in which my teacher teaches hav only 7 students...
> -TkdWarrior- *



If you want to include all branches and sub-branches probably about 700 as well then.


----------



## GouRonin (Oct 27, 2002)

I am the only active member of The Dog Pound but Jaybacca and Roland often stop by and work out with me.

Can it still be a school if there is only one person?
:rofl:


----------



## RCastillo (Nov 9, 2002)

You guys mention10-15 people? I'd almost kill for that!

No joke, I wish i knew your secret.


----------



## Michael Billings (Nov 10, 2002)

Sometimes it is hard to tell at the big schools.  I limit my enrollment to 35.  I have about 28 students now and run 3 classes Tues / Thurs and 2 on Saturday.  I have a 2nd Black who helps out when he can, but the 8 week old baby has slowed his attendance.  I am not trying to be a commercial success, but rather to keep the doors open and continue the Art, running my school more as a private club.  So far it has worked and I don't have to deal with the constant turnover of kids to make a living.  I am glad my school is not full time, in that it keeps me from not to be burned out, as so many of my friends running full time schools.  It is not Kenpo that burns them out, but teaching, selling, marketing, managing, etc.  I am just not that interested in being a salesman or business man.  And in a large commercial school you have to be both.  My hat is off to those that can and maintain this with the elan necessary  for their own art to flourish.

Kudos,
-Michael
UKS-Texas


----------



## GouRonin (Nov 10, 2002)

It's been a dream of mine for a while where I could find a school I could be a part of with a family like atmosphere where I could learn and enjoy.

Hearing all of this makes me hate you all even more...


----------



## Kirk (Nov 10, 2002)

My school probably has 60 adult students, but a regular show
of 20 on any given day.


----------



## Elfan (Nov 10, 2002)

My club has 3 people including me :-D

The school I used to go to had about 250.


----------



## RCastillo (Nov 10, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Kirk _
> 
> *My school probably has 60 adult students, but a regular show
> of 20 on any given day. *



Thanks for rubbing it in Kirk. Boy, you can't even get support from another Texan, Whew!


----------



## RCastillo (Nov 10, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Elfan _
> 
> *My club has 3 people including me :-D
> 
> The school I used to go to had about 250. *



If you don't me asking, why did you leave, and since this new one is small, how long have you been with this one?

Thanks:asian:


----------



## Michael Billings (Nov 10, 2002)

Been there, done that, don't wanta go there or run one that way.  

Kirk is lucky in that his instructor, Curtis Abernathy, is a full time Kenpo instructor.  He quit a very lucrative profession to open his door on a school with enough space to handle a serious crowd.  What is it Kirk, 4000 sq. feet or so?  

They train hard, and with several black belts in the school, most of the students get plenty of instruction.  He is the guru of tae bo or aero-kickboxing, or whatever, running classes morning, noon, and night, and on weekends (both days), so kid turnover is not what keeps the doors open.  He is also located across from the Univerity of Texas Health Science Center in San Antonio.  This probably helps with having some health conscious individuals in the community.

-Michael
UKS-Texas


----------



## Elfan (Nov 10, 2002)

> _Originally posted by RCastillo _
> 
> *If since this new one is small, how long have you been with this one?
> 
> Thanks:asian: *



Well its more of a "club" than a school.  Its me, a kenpo friend, and 1-2 people from high school who want to train.


----------



## RCastillo (Nov 10, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Elfan _
> 
> *Well its more of a "club" than a school.  Its me, a kenpo friend, and 1-2 people from high school who want to train. *



Your answer makes me think, I'm lucky to have a place, and those few that want to be there. I'm one of those "old fashioned" teachers that won't
 chase students.

Like one of my old Instructors told me, "You're either here, or you're not!"

So, I'll count my blessings, for those friends, students, that I have. Thanks!:asian:


----------



## Elfan (Nov 11, 2002)

I came to apreciate things like having a place to train, people to train with, and a regular time to train.  Its amazing what you can take for granted until you don't have it any more. I'd love to have 10-15 people to train with regularly.


----------



## Kirk (Nov 11, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Michael Billings _
> 
> *Been there, done that, don't wanta go there or run one that way.
> 
> ...



LOL!!!  Sad thing was ... I didn't know how lucky I was until I
met you and you told me how most schools aren't that size.


----------



## Blindside (Feb 3, 2003)

Our school has about 15 core people in the adult class, of those 11 people are above purple belt.  I don't really count white/yellow belts as core membership because you can never tell how many are going to stick.  Our class size can double when our occaisional students decide to drop by, in summer when the college students come home, that kind of thing.  Our kids class is somewhere in the 30+ range right now.  

We have an affiliate school about 15 miles away that is about half our size.  

None of the instructors make a living doing this, so all we have to do is pay the bills.  

Lamont


----------



## Kempojujutsu (Feb 9, 2003)

My school has had around 45-60 people. 14 of them are adults, rest are kids. Would like to get up to 100 students, but it's hard when working a full time job also. My only advertisment is the phone book and word of mouth. 
Bob:asian:


----------



## Seig (Feb 10, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Kempojujutsu _
> *My school has had around 45-60 people. 14 of them are adults, rest are kids. Would like to get up to 100 students, but it's hard when working a full time job also. My only advertisment is the phone book and word of mouth.
> Bob:asian: *


That is an issue for me too, it seems that I only hold ground and do not grow too much.  I'm upping the advertising.


----------



## vin2k0 (Apr 30, 2003)

between 100-200 at a guess...


----------



## clapping_tiger (May 12, 2003)

The question should really ask how many ACTIVE students do you have. Our school has roughly 150 students, of those about 120 are active students. Those are students who come to class at leat once a week.


----------



## don bohrer (May 12, 2003)

There is roughly 40 or so people were I train. Mostly kids and about 5 adults (me included). We have 3 kenpo schools here in El Paso. Of course the one on the other side of town is packed with over 150 students, and about 10 or more adults. The 3rd school is barely function and is a training ground for the bigger schools brown and black belts.


----------



## MartialArtist (May 30, 2003)

34 dedicated students who show up every day.

But I don't own a school, I teach independently for free at the club.


----------

